# Bottle Stopper Display



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey folks, while I was making this display for my bottle stoppers, I couldn't help but to think how much I've learned about turning in the last three years. Much of what I've learned is due to you fine folks. Thank you!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice bottle stoppers & really nice display stand.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice display. I made one for my gallery that is a wine bottle with 2 walnut rings glued to the outside with holes for the wine stoppers. We put on in the top of course. Wine stopper sales were very slow until I did this.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice job on the display.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Good job on the display Dano,
I really like the bottle. Should help draw their attention.
Mike Hawkins


----------

